# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Unser Guide für schnellen Level-Aufstieg - Skills, Perks, Charakter



## DH (15. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Unser Guide für schnellen Level-Aufstieg - Skills, Perks, Charakter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Unser Guide für schnellen Level-Aufstieg - Skills, Perks, Charakter


----------



## Darthbrezel (15. November 2011)

Was sich mir jetzt für ne Frage stellt, auf Experte prügelt man ja länger auf die Mobs ein und kassiert mehr Schaden- da man allerdings länger drauf einprügelt sollte man ja seine Fertigkeiten schneller leveln können , wenn die vicher 1hit sind auf novize levelt man ergo langsamer, wenn ich den charakter nun voll ausschöpfen will, lohnt es sich dann nicht direkt auf Expert anzufangen um das best mögliche level zu erreichen und die fertigkeiten maximal zu steigern ? ^^ vllt hat sich schon wer damit befasst


----------



## Geroniax (15. November 2011)

Also wenn ich einen Skill wie Zweihändig schnell skillen will stelle ich tatsächlich die Schwierigkeit um.
Ich laufe dann meist zu Riesen, die sowieso einen onehitten wenn man sich voll treffen lässt. Von daher macht der Schwierigkeitsgrad da keinen unterschied. Auf einen Riesen kann man dann schön lange einkloppen um den skill zu verbessern. Allerdings muss man unbedingt auf das Movement achten. Kennt wohl jeder den Flug in 200 Meter höhe wenn man von einem Riesen erwischt wird^^ zumindest ist es bei der PV Version so


----------



## Schlontzi (15. November 2011)

mhhh, das ist ein guter punkt mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad. werde ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren müssen. dumm das ich da nicht früher selber drauf gekommen bin


----------



## Croyt (15. November 2011)

klar lohnt es sich auf experte zu spielen... doch es wird dann auch bedeutend schwieriger als sonst. aber in gewissen Situationen lohnt es sich dann kurtz den Schwierigkeitsgrad wider runter zu schalten


----------



## Mantelhuhn (15. November 2011)

Warum will man sich so schnell skillen wie möglich? Das ist doch das schöne an The Elder Scrolls: Man kann sich so viel Zeit lassen, wie man möchte


----------



## Heady88 (16. November 2011)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einen Skill wie Zweihändig schnell skillen will stelle ich tatsächlich die Schwierigkeit um.
> Ich laufe dann meist zu Riesen, die sowieso einen onehitten wenn man sich voll treffen lässt. Von daher macht der Schwierigkeitsgrad da keinen unterschied. Auf einen Riesen kann man dann schön lange einkloppen um den skill zu verbessern. Allerdings muss man unbedingt auf das Movement achten. Kennt wohl jeder den Flug in 200 Meter höhe wenn man von einem Riesen erwischt wird^^ zumindest ist es bei der PV Version so


 
Ich bin beim erstenmal vor lachen fast von der Couch gefallen, als das Mistfie mich auf den Mond geschossen hat XD


----------



## Soulja110 (16. November 2011)

also ich weiß nicht, der Guide ist mMn für jemanden, der noch nie ein RPG gezockt hat. "Magier sollten Magicka trainieren.." und so. Naja, der Artikel hat mir jetzt nicht viel gebracht. Weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich die Schreie ausbauen kann ob das nur durch Quests geht oder obs dafür auch Trainer gibt. Und wo bekomme ich Zerstörungs-Zauberbücher der Adept / Masterstufe? Renne mit lvl 20 immer noch nur mit Novizenzaubern rum.


----------



## Amanra (16. November 2011)

Das witzige ist ist , dass ich bei Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 immer einen Mod geladen hatte, der mir ermöglichte, deutlich LANGSAMER zu leveln!.


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

Amanra schrieb:


> Das witzige ist ist , dass ich bei Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 immer einen Mod geladen hatte, der mir ermöglichte, deutlich LANGSAMER zu leveln!.


 
Hehe, so was ähnliches ging mir durch den Kopf. Ich will nicht schneller Leveln sondern langsamer  Das leveln geht, gerade in den ersten 10-15 Level, einfach wahnsinnig schnell, bei meiner Spielweise.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2011)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht, der Guide ist mMn für jemanden, der noch nie ein RPG gezockt hat. "Magier sollten Magicka trainieren.." und so. Naja, der Artikel hat mir jetzt nicht viel gebracht. Weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich die Schreie ausbauen kann ob das nur durch Quests geht oder obs dafür auch Trainer gibt. Und wo bekomme ich Zerstörungs-Zauberbücher der Adept / Masterstufe? Renne mit lvl 20 immer noch nur mit Novizenzaubern rum.



Als selbsternannter Meister des Thu'um kann ich Dir da eventuell weiterhelfen:

 In vielen Dungeons gibt es "Schreiwände", in denen Worte eingraviert sind, die Deine vorhandenen Schreie ausbauen, oder Dir komplett neue beibringen. Die neuen Schreie lassen sich mithilfe einer (vorher gefangenen) Drachenseele aktivieren.


----------



## DH (16. November 2011)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht, der Guide ist mMn für jemanden, der noch nie ein RPG gezockt hat. "Magier sollten Magicka trainieren.." und so. Naja, der Artikel hat mir jetzt nicht viel gebracht. Weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich die Schreie ausbauen kann ob das nur durch Quests geht oder obs dafür auch Trainer gibt.


 
Wirklich nicht? Wie wäre es denn mit lesen? 
"Stattdessen gibt es jeden Drachenschrei in drei Stufen. Um eine Stufe zu lernen, müsst ihr eine Wortwand finden. Diese befinden sich zumeist in Dungeons der Spielwelt, allerdings gibt es sie auch unter freiem Himmel. Findet ihr die Wortwand, erlernt ihr das dort eingravierte Wort. Sobald ihr die Seele eines getöteten Drachen auf das Wort anwendet, könnt ihr es verwenden. So könnt ihr eure Drachenschreie aufwerten, wenn ihr über die Wörter und Drachenseelen verfügt"


----------



## dax007 (16. November 2011)

Kann sein, dass ich blind bin, aber falls nicht muss ich sagen, dass das Spiel einfach mal sehr schlecht dokumentiert ist. Es ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig, dass ein Spiel dieses Umfangs mir kein Handbuch mit auf den Weg gibt, dass mir sagt welche Fähigkeiten denn jetzt genau Krieger-, Magier- und Diebesfähigkeiten sind. Zumindestens im Spiel sollte es dokumentiert sein (wenn doch, dann wo?).

Kennt man TES gar nicht, hat man gar keinen Anhaltspunkt (auch wenn man sich einiges, aber eben nicht alles, mit gesundem Menschenverstand herleiten kann).

Hat man Oblivion gespielt ist das zwar eine Orientierungshilfe, aber trotzdem ungenau, denn soweit ich mich erinnere gehörte z. B. Alchemie dort zu den Magiefähigkeiten. 

Für die Charakterplanung ist das unpraktisch, wenn ich nicht weiß, welche Fähigkeiten genau unter welchem Stern (Wächterstein) schneller steigen und wie sieht es jetzt mit Schmieden bzw. den anderen Berufen aus? Schmieden gehört zwar lt. diesem Artikel zu den Kriegerfähigkeiten, ist aber nicht direkt eine Kampffähigkeit, steigt das nun auch schneller?

Ansonsten bin ich, mit Ausnahme der Konsolensteuerung und dem etwas verunglückten Design der Menüs (zu steril, keine Rollenspieloptik), sehr glücklich und zufrieden in Skyrim unterwegs. Danke Bethesda!


----------



## nasenspray3 (30. November 2011)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht, der Guide ist mMn für jemanden, der noch nie ein RPG gezockt hat. "Magier sollten Magicka trainieren.." und so. Naja, der Artikel hat mir jetzt nicht viel gebracht. Weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich die Schreie ausbauen kann ob das nur durch Quests geht oder obs dafür auch Trainer gibt. Und wo bekomme ich Zerstörungs-Zauberbücher der Adept / Masterstufe? Renne mit lvl 20 immer noch nur mit Novizenzaubern rum.


 
und ich mit 28


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Als selbsternannter Meister des Thu'um kann ich Dir da eventuell weiterhelfen:
> 
> In vielen Dungeons gibt es "Schreiwände", in denen Worte eingraviert sind, die Deine vorhandenen Schreie ausbauen, oder Dir komplett neue beibringen. Die neuen Schreie lassen sich mithilfe einer (vorher gefangenen) Drachenseele aktivieren.


 


> _Findet ihr die Wortwand, erlernt ihr das dort eingravierte Wort. Sobald  ihr die Seele eines getöteten Drachen auf das Wort anwendet, könnt ihr  es verwenden. So könnt ihr eure Drachenschreie aufwerten, wenn ihr über  die Wörter und Drachenseelen verfügt. Das Level hat hierauf keinen  direkten Einfluss._


Das Anwenden der Drachenseelen auf die erlernten Wörter erfolgt doch automatisch, oder?


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das Anwenden der Drachenseelen auf die erlernten Wörter erfolgt doch automatisch, oder?


 
Nein.

Ich hatte in dem Skilltree mit den Schreien untern irgendwei "Verfügbare Seelen: 1". Erst als ich die anlickte und dann auf das Wort ging es.


----------



## nuuub (2. Januar 2012)

@dax 007

So ganz verstehe ich Deine Einwände nicht.

Außer Fallout3 hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung gehabt mit solchen Spielen wo es auch notwendig ist zu Leveln und Perks zu verteilen. Spiele wie Oblivion kenne ich nur vom namen her. Es hat mich immer abgeschreckt mit einem Schwert gegen Skelette zu kämpfen... Eine AK, Shotgun, Sniper Rifle gegen Mutanten war dann doch eher mein ding.

Auf youtube sah ich ein paar kämpfe gegen die Drachen. Meine Interesse war geweckt.

Keinerlei Erfahrung mit "Magie", "Zauber", usw. Wusste nicht mal wozu ich die Zauberrollen nutzen soll. Da ich es gewöhnt war mit eine Schusswaffe zu spielen, war ein Bogen meine Waffe.

Nach ca. 20 ingame Stunden und einer gefühlten Levelsteigerung alle 15 minuten, am anfang geht es viel zu schnell, wurde es langsam zu einfach. Alle Perks in einen Skill-Baum gesteckt, den Bogen, und die Waffe wurde Imba. Dadurch dass sich das mitleveln der Gegner an dem Hauptlevel orientiert, aber nicht an dem einzelnem Skill, war mein Bogen zu übermächtig. Pi mal Daumen, hauptlevel 15, Bogen Skill 90, die meisten Gegner werden Oneshootet... Es wurde einfach nur langweilig.

Also neu angefangen. Schwierigkeitsgrad Meister, darauf achten alle Skills halbwegs gleichmäßig zu leveln. Alle Waffen, auch Zauber, gleichmäßig benutzen.

Und jetzt macht es Spaß. Auch wenn das Balancing in dem Spiel immer noch nicht so richtig klappt.

Hatte die Deadrische Schwere Rüstung. Im Kampf gegen Bären oder Trolle brauchte ich nicht mal eine Waffe. Sie machten so wenig dmg dass meine Regeneration es auch so erledigt hat, Zaubertränke unnötig.

Also Deadrische Rüstung weggepackt, Leichte Rüstung an. Hoch geschmiedet und Verzaubert.

Das nächste "Problem". Man verzaubert einen Satz Gegenstände um Alchemie zu verstärken, im höhstem-normal Fall, pro Gegenstand "Alchemie +25%" und das mal 4 gegenstände, Kopf, Handschuhe, Halskette, Ring. Damit macht man einen Trank der die Verzauberung verstärkt. Man nutzt den Trank um den nächsten Satz Gegenstände um Alchemie zu verstärken zu verzaubern. "Alchemie +32%" pro Gegenstand. Damit wieder einen Zaubertrank zubereiten der die Verzauberung verstärkt... usw...

Zaubertrank zum schmieden von Waffen, 30 sek lang, 120 % mehr...

Leichte Rüstung? knapp 700 Rüstungswert... Bogen? knapp 500 dmg... Dazu ein Zaubertrank der den Bogenschaden um 120% erhöht... Dazu ein Zaubertrank der 50 Giftschaden macht... Ein Normale Drache gibt nach zwei Deadrischen Pfeilen seine Seele ab...

Also ehrlich, das was ich jetzt geschrieben habe, würdest du sagen dass ich vor ein paar Wochen noch nicht mal Ahnung hatte um was es in dem Spiel Oblivion ging? Hört sich wohl eher nach einem "Nerd" an...

Wie so oft in den Letzten Jahren, ein Spiel das an sich genial ist, aber keine große Herausforderung. Das herausfinden wie die Alchemie, das Verzaubern, die Seelensteine usw funktionieren, dauert nicht lange. Wie die Perks funktionieren ist auch nicht schwer zu erraten.

Ab level 40 muss man sich selber das leben schwer machen damit die kämpfe halbwegs schwer sind, auch auf Meister.

Würde man alle Verzauber Möglichkeiten nutzen, die einem das Spiel auch erlaubt, wäre es ein Kindergeburtstag und kein "Drachenblut kämpft tapfer gegen übermächtige Drachen" Spiel.

mfg, nuuub


----------

